# Attrezzi ginnici



## omicron (15 Febbraio 2022)

Voglio comprare l’ellittica, l’ho anche trovata ad un ottimismo prezzo su ebay
Ora però grazie ai    ho visto la pubblicità del total crunch…
E sono indecisa
L’ellittica è il mio grande amore  ma è ingombrante mentre il total crunch è pieghevole e, in teoria, consente un allenamento completo…
Consigli?


----------



## Nono (15 Febbraio 2022)

Il total crunch, di Mastrotra per intenderci, allena essenzialmente i quadricipiti e in maniera minore glutei, dorsali, deltoidi e bicipiti.
Addominali, femorali, pettorali e tricipiti praticamente non sono coinvolti.
Se poi sei alta non lavora bene.
Io ti consiglio l'ellittica che è un po più completa ed aerobica.


----------



## omicron (15 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Il total crunch, di Mastrotra per intenderci, allena essenzialmente i quadricipiti e in maniera minore glutei, dorsali, deltoidi e bicipiti.
> Addominali, femorali, pettorali e tricipiti praticamente non sono coinvolti.
> Se poi sei alta non lavora bene.
> Io ti consiglio l'ellittica che è un po più completa ed aerobica.


Ah bisogna essere bassi?  e perché?


----------



## Nono (15 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah bisogna essere bassi?  e perché?


Perché le leve dell'attrezzo sono corte


----------



## omicron (15 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Perché le leve dell'attrezzo sono corte


E non sai se sono telescopiche?


----------



## Nono (15 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> E non sai se sono telescopiche?


Si, è regolabile ma non più di tanto. 
Io che sono 178 anche al massimo non riuscivo ad ad andare in estensione.


----------



## omicron (15 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, è regolabile ma non più di tanto.
> Io che sono 178 anche al massimo non riuscivo ad ad andare in estensione.


Eh sei alto, io sono 1.72
C’è da dire che non ho intenzione di fare il muscolo ma semmai di tenere tonificato e in ogni caso integrerei l’esercizio


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

Ma hai spazio in casa o la devi mettere via ogni volta?


----------



## omicron (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma hai spazio in casa o la devi mettere via ogni volta?


Purtroppo non ho una stanza dedicata quindi dovrei  spostarla


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Purtroppo non ho una stanza dedicata quindi dovrei  spostarla


Ecco allora per esperienza ti dico di evitare.
Passato l’entusiasmo iniziale, diventa una altro besasc in giro a dar fastidio.


----------



## omicron (15 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ecco allora per esperienza ti dico di evitare.
> Passato l’entusiasmo iniziale, diventa una altro besasc in giro a dar fastidio.


Io Ho problemi che mi obbligano all’esercizio costante anche se non ho voglia


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io Ho problemi che mi obbligano all’esercizio costante anche se non ho voglia


Io corro a piedi 58 km la settimana, con ogni condizione meteo. 
Ho un problema di salute i cui effetti li posso limitare con un farmaco o con un esercizio aerobico.
Ho scelto la corsa, potevo scegliere spinning avendo una bike in casa (non una cyclette), potevo scegliere la camminata veloce, lo step, l’ellisse, alla fine ho scelto la corsa, mi fa stare bene. Fai il conto, 58x52 e vedi quanti km medi percorro correndo in un anno. Medi perché un collega mi ha coinvolto in un derivato della corsa a piedi un po’ più estremo ed a volte diventano di più, molti di più dei soliti giornalieri.
Ed in più posso farla ovunque, sia quando vado via per lavoro, sia in vacanza, sia a casa, sia dopo l’ufficio, sia quando vado a trovare NONO. 
Scegliti qualcosa che puoi fare con estrema semplicità, senza troppe cose addosso o intorno.


----------



## omicron (16 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io corro a piedi 58 km la settimana, con ogni condizione meteo.
> Ho un problema di salute i cui effetti li posso limitare con un farmaco o con un esercizio aerobico.
> Ho scelto la corsa, potevo scegliere spinning avendo una bike in casa (non una cyclette), potevo scegliere la camminata veloce, lo step, l’ellisse, alla fine ho scelto la corsa, mi fa stare bene. Fai il conto, 58x52 e vedi quanti km medi percorro correndo in un anno. Medi perché un collega mi ha coinvolto in un derivato della corsa a piedi un po’ più estremo ed a volte diventano di più, molti di più dei soliti giornalieri.
> Ed in più posso farla ovunque, sia quando vado via per lavoro, sia in vacanza, sia a casa, sia dopo l’ufficio, sia quando vado a trovare NONO.
> Scegliti qualcosa che puoi fare con estrema semplicità, senza troppe cose addosso o intorno.


Io non posso correre, tra i vari problemi mi sono rotta la schiena e dovrei evitare ogni tipo di sollecitazione verticale (cosa difficilissima), corsa e salti soprattutto sono a mio rischio e pericolo 
Ma i muscoli devono restare tonici e forti per sostenere il corpo ed evitare che mi blocchi, andavo in palestra ma le regole covid non si conciliano con i miei orari e mi sono dovuta arrangiare a casa


----------



## Nono (16 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non posso correre, tra i vari problemi mi sono rotta la schiena e dovrei evitare ogni tipo di sollecitazione verticale (cosa difficilissima), corsa e salti soprattutto sono a mio rischio e pericolo
> Ma i muscoli devono restare tonici e forti per sostenere il corpo ed evitare che mi blo
> cchi, andavo in palestra ma le regole covid non si conciliano con i miei orari e mi sono dovuta arrangiare a casa


Se non hai problemi col plank, prova a valutare questa alternativa: gymform ab generator 
È molto faticoso però è un valido esercizio. Ci sono diversi video e lo trovi su amazon. E si nasconde sotto il letto


----------



## omicron (16 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Se non hai problemi col plank, prova a valutare questa alternativa: gymform ab generator
> È molto faticoso però è un valido esercizio. Ci sono diversi video e lo trovi su amazon. E si nasconde sotto il letto


Interessante… devo sentire però il fisioterapista 
Grazie


----------



## Nono (16 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io corro a piedi 58 km la settimana, con ogni condizione meteo.
> Ho un problema di salute i cui effetti li posso limitare con un farmaco o con un esercizio aerobico.
> Ho scelto la corsa, potevo scegliere spinning avendo una bike in casa (non una cyclette), potevo scegliere la camminata veloce, lo step, l’ellisse, alla fine ho scelto la corsa, mi fa stare bene. Fai il conto, 58x52 e vedi quanti km medi percorro correndo in un anno. Medi perché un collega mi ha coinvolto in un derivato della corsa a piedi un po’ più estremo ed a volte diventano di più, molti di più dei soliti giornalieri.
> Ed in più posso farla ovunque, sia quando vado via per lavoro, sia in vacanza, sia a casa, sia dopo l’ufficio, sia quando vado a trovare NONO.
> Scegliti qualcosa che puoi fare con estrema semplicità, senza troppe cose addosso o intorno.


Adoro quando arrivi tutto sudato e ci facciamo la doccia insieme


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non posso correre, tra i vari problemi mi sono rotta la schiena e dovrei evitare ogni tipo di sollecitazione verticale (cosa difficilissima), corsa e salti soprattutto sono a mio rischio e pericolo
> Ma i muscoli devono restare tonici e forti per sostenere il corpo ed evitare che mi blocchi, andavo in palestra ma le regole covid non si conciliano con i miei orari e mi sono dovuta arrangiare a casa


Quindi non stai mai sopra?


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Febbraio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Adoro quando arrivi tutto sudato e ci facciamo la doccia insieme


Preparati stasera…hai il doccia schiuma al cocco che mi piace tanto?


----------



## omicron (16 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quindi non stai mai sopra?


 ma che impertinente che sei


----------



## Nono (16 Febbraio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Preparati stasera…hai il doccia schiuma al cocco che mi piace tanto?


Doccia schiuma e balsamo ... te lo spalmo tutto io


----------



## Carola (17 Febbraio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io non posso correre, tra i vari problemi mi sono rotta la schiena e dovrei evitare ogni tipo di sollecitazione verticale (cosa difficilissima), corsa e salti soprattutto sono a mio rischio e pericolo
> Ma i muscoli devono restare tonici e forti per sostenere il corpo ed evitare che mi blocchi, andavo in palestra ma le regole covid non si conciliano con i miei orari e mi sono dovuta arrangiare a casa


Anche io zero corsa ma tanto la detestavo 
Bici e palestra faccio una sorta di circuito che potrei anche fare a casa aerobico e tonificazione

ho la cyclette a casa ma uso pochissimo
Però ho la fortuna che la palestra è 5 minuti a piedi !!!


----------



## omicron (17 Febbraio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche io zero corsa ma tanto la detestavo
> Bici e palestra faccio una sorta di circuito che potrei anche fare a casa aerobico e tonificazione
> 
> ho la cyclette a casa ma uso pochissimo
> Però ho la fortuna che la palestra è 5 minuti a piedi !!!


Correre e saltare non piacciono neanche a me
La bici mi scoccia, facevo davvero i km, ma quella è pericolosa, non dovrei prendere neanche una buca 
Per i dottori anche la gravidanza era un rischio…


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

ah cmq il total crunch l'ho comprato, montato ieri, oggi lo provo


----------

